# Art Request?



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

I don't know if there's anyone on the forum who has the time or interest, but I have a project that I'm working on and I've been trying to find someone who will help me out with some art. So far anyone that I know that's an artist is incredibly busy, so no luck. No pressure on anyone or anything, it's not a need, merely a want for my project.

Essentially, I'm working on a novel, which I will start writing this sunday (yes, there is a specific reason I'm starting sunday  ) I have three main characters that I would really like to have renderings of, somewhat for inspiration, and somewhat just to have. I'm particularly looking for realistic drawings, but I'm totally okay with a cartoon style, if that's the artist's best style of drawing. If anyone is able and willing to help me out, I'll post up specifics, or we can work this out privately. Unfortunately, I don't really have any sort of compensation, so this is totally volunteer work. Thanks! ^.^;;


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

nanowrimo? nice, me too  good luck!


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

Haha yes, it is for NaNo! Good luck to you as well!


----------

